# Myford ML7 - My new lathe!



## lazylathe (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I had to tell someone about this and who better than my online family!!!:biggrin:

I have been looking for a larger metal lathe for some time now.
The small Sherline i had was great but did not quite cut it anymore!
Was not really interested in the Chinese lathes that are really common.
For some reason i just love the old tools!:biggrin:
I also found a 1940's Atlas table saw that now lives in my workshop!
Weighs around 300 pounds of solid cast iron and cuts like a dream!
Anyway i digress...
So while searching away i discovered a one owner Myford ML7 that is in pristine condition.
It has all the original accessories as well, plus a 4 jaw chuck and a bunch of cutters and some other bits and bobs! He also still has the original manual and spares booklet!
I have not yet picked it up, maybe in a few weeks time.
Need to build a sturdy bench first and clean up the basement a bit!

Hope you like it!!!
Comments welcomed!!!

Andrew


----------



## renowb (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice setup you have there! I'm jealous!


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations lucky.


----------



## worknhard (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow!  That is sweet!  Andrew, if you discover you don't have enough room in your basement, let me know.  

Enjoy -- Ron


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Andrew; I have no idea whether you have a good lathe there or not. I just wish I had paid better attention in Gr. IX shop class to metal working. I would love to have a metal lathe, but at my stage in life just turning pens is sometimes a challenge.

Hope you have fun with your new to(y)ol!


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Mack it is a good lathe, a bit of British history in my basement!

We will have to wait and see what i can get up to with it!
Should be a lot of fun!!
By the way, Myfords are still made to this day in the United Kingdom.
Cost a lot more money to buy a new one though...

Andrew


----------



## mach9 (Jan 13, 2011)

VERY nice Myford!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 13, 2011)

Andrew I have always admired Myford and Colchester Lathes, it looks like the one you have was very well cared for, congratulations.


----------



## Phil Hansen (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice buy.
I have a ML7 and a Super 7 with gearbox. Solid and so useful.

Phil


----------



## jskeen (Jan 14, 2011)

That thing is beautifully maintained.  Somebody loved it.  I would take something like that over the new chinese made stuff at twice the price (as if I could afford either).  Congrats on a super find and remember to baby it as much as it's first Daddy obviously did.


----------



## Padre (Jan 14, 2011)

It looks brand new!  That is a beauty.  Congrats.


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments!
I will put up some new pictures when it is on it's new bench.
Busy building it now so it should be on there in a week or two!

I am like a kid in the candy store!!
Oh and i have a lead on an Atlas 6X18 that is for sale.
Not such great condition, but i have been looking for one for a long time and am thinking of stripping it and doing a complete rebuild!
Could be a great little lathe!
And it will match my Atlas table saw!!!

Andrew


----------



## robutacion (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Andrew,

Congratulation on the new proper tools but what I can't understand is why you have to built a new table for the the lathe when the one that the lathe is on, seems to be a good one, I would believe the person that had it would be careful enough to get his "baby" in a sturdy made base as this one seems to be, sorry I'm just wondering...!!!

Good Luck
Cheers
George


----------



## luke39uk (Jan 16, 2011)

Andrew that is a very nice lathe, it looks to be in great codition. I used to have a Myford ML7 but it wasn't as nice as yours.There are always plenty of spares availble for Myfords on British E-bay. I hope you have a lot of fun.


----------

